# Assistant Boot Camp a rencontré un problème ...



## labo@john-jo (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

voici mon problème, quand Boot Camp est lancé, j ai le message d erreur suivant: 
*Assistant Boot Camp a rencontré un problème. Erreur internet s'est produite.*
j'ai déjà re installer OSX Catalina 10.15.2, formatage de mon SSD, qui pour info n es pas celui d'origine.
j'ai remplace mon fusion drive part un SSD de marque Crucial... 
Pas trouvé d erreur système dans la Console...
Quelqu'un aurais déjà rencontré le problème ?





Je suis sur iMac 2017 5K 
Merci pour vos retour.


----------



## Mr-Kimita (18 Janvier 2020)

tu as trouvé une solution ? je suis dans la même situation que toi.


----------



## labo@john-jo (20 Janvier 2020)

Mr-Kimita a dit:


> tu as trouvé une solution ? je suis dans la même situation que toi.


Bonjour Mr-Kimita.

Toujours pas de solution trouvé...
Je continue a cherché.


----------



## MacGiver22 (19 Février 2020)

Bonsoir à tous les deux,

j'ai également eu le même soucis pour la création d'une partition Boot Camp sur un MBP 2011 en MacOS 10.13.6 et un MBP 2015 MacOS 10.14.6.

Au finale, j'ai créé depuis Utilitaire de disque, une partition de mon SSD.
Formaté en MS-DOS.

Au préalable, j'avais préparé un clé USB bootable de Win 10 1909.

Au démarrage de l'ordi, j'appui sur ALT jusqu'au choix de boot.

Voila ce que je peux vous donner de mon expérience.


----------



## laurentkfr (12 Novembre 2020)

Je suis exactement dans la même situation et je ne trouve pas de solution !
Avez vous pu en trouver une ?


----------

